# Myleus Schomburgkii - Black Bar $'s



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Got some black, wide & thin bar SDs today. Enjoy!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

nice group Mike! i assume their final home is with the Aro?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

wanted to keep some but ended up selling them all. i think my aro would have made a quick snack out of these!

heres a video.

Myleus Schomburgkii - 02262012 - YouTube


----------



## Hbluehunter (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice.. Too bad you sold them all already..


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike, a friend of mine is growing 50 small widebar dollars that i imported recently. Didnt know you were looking for these!


----------

